# jList - Zeile Markieren - jList.setSelectedIndex(wert);



## CLSK (21. Okt 2007)

Moin,
wir haben eine Programmoberfläche auf der sich mehrere Buttons und eine jListe in einer jScrollBar befindet.
Nun wollen wir das die erste Zeile der jList beim starten markiert ist, sodass man dann mit Pfeiltasten durch die jList kommt.
Mit dem einfachen einfügen von 

jList.setSelectedIndex(wert);

hat dies leider nicht funktioniert.

Vielen Dank und Mfg
CLSK


----------



## Marco13 (21. Okt 2007)

Höm - falls ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, muss die JList auch den Focus haben. Also beim Programmstart, wenn alles aufgebaut ist, mal
jlist.setSelectedIntex(0);
jlist.requrestFocusInWindow();
aufrufen... HTH


----------



## CLSK (21. Okt 2007)

hi
du hast alles richtig verstanden, was du geschriebn hast war meine Problemlösung.
Vielen Dank, hast mir sehr weitergeholfen!!!!!!!

das einzige was leider nicht geht, ist das navigieren mit den Pfeiltasten bzw. es geht nur wenn man mit der Maus ins Feld hineingeklickt hat.
Muss ich sowas mit dem ActionListener und Tastenabfragen selbst programmiern, oder bekommt man das einfacher hin?

Vielen Dank und Mfg
CLSK


----------



## André Uhres (21. Okt 2007)

Mit Tabtaste Fokus auf Liste bringen,
oder per Programm:

```
SwingUtilities.invokeLater(new Runnable() {

            public void run() {
                jList.requestFocusInWindow();
            }
        });
```


----------

